# Chewing off our nails already!!!



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

They are both so beautiful! I'm sure you are rightfully proud of them, and I can understand your anticipation, but I can't imagine that they won't do well. Best of luck. We'll keep all our paws crossed for you.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How exciting!!! They are so wonderful and beautiful!! I'm so happy for u 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So you decided to let Journey continue her, well, journey toward stardom in the U.S.? I know that must have been an agonizing decision, but she is just so glorious, you could have named her "Destiny." I have no doubt Jameson will have a fine career, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good Luck! Gonna wait impatiently for that Nov 22nd post.......................ya only get 24hrs to let us know! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, what a wonderful full weekend that will be for all of you!! Good thing you aren't going to watch and hide in the bushes. Your fingers would be nothing but nubbs. Jameson is still a young guy, but I watched a 6-9 take the points last weekend when I went with my friend. It can be done. Journey is a gorgeous dark apricot-like color. I have seen a few judges putting up color over black and white here in the West. One was a silver beige. That can be done, too. 

Have a wonderful long weekend carrying that phone in your pocket.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck and think good thing.they both look like they can get the job done.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much, all of you! My heart is already in my throat! That weekend is a test run for Journey and an opportunity to let some of the US people who have been following her see her up close and personal. If she does well, we will carry on. If not, she'll come home and finally get her big haircut. Jameson on the other hand...sweet man...this is just the beginning for our up and comer.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Journey and Jameson*

The fact that these professional handlers want to handle the dogs is a great compliment, right? I'm sure they'll both do well. They look amazing in your photos. We'll all keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes it is. I do not know a handler who would want to take a train wreck in the ring. Every dog they agree to handle becomes a reflection of them to some degree. Yes, they get paid regardless...but the more win notches they have on their belts, the more in demand they become.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Fun*

Kudos to you for Going for It! You are going to do fine! Breathe---and remember to have FUN! We are here for you!! :cheers2::cheers2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to keep reminding myself...they're only dog shows...they're only dog shows...they're only dog shows...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have to keep reminding myself...they're only dog shows...they're only dog shows...they're only dog shows...


Exactly. It's only a dog show.  I tell myself that, too. It's really not that important in the big scheme of things, but it can be awfully fun.


----------

